# Inhalt von Canvas3D als jpg - File speichern



## Stuttgart21 (2. Feb 2005)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich den Inhalt meines Canvas3D als jpg - File ausgeben?

java.awt.image.BufferedImage img = new java.awt.image.BufferedImage(canvas3d.getWidth(),canvas3d.getHeight(),BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB) ;
java.awt.Graphics g = img.createGraphics(); 
canvas3d.paint(g);
javax.imageio.ImageIO.write(img,"jpg",new java.io.File("test.jpg")) ;

Wenn ich das so mache, dann wird nur ein schwarzes Rechteck abgespeichert.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Feb 2005)

Schau mal was google so ausgibt 
hier die erste antwort dürfte z.B. weiterhelfen


----------



## Stuttgart21 (2. Feb 2005)

Danke!


----------

